# A pair of Lil Tigers



## Terry66 (Jun 19, 2017)

I just finished the 1968 Coppertone. A Local guy (Bryan) who hosts the Fairborn bike swaps did the powdercoat on both. Not a perfect match but close enough for riders! Swapped out the hard rubber tires for pneumatic coaster brakes and went with Wald training wheels. The green is a 1970.


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice. Great little bikes. I had a few of these in the past. I always thought the hard rubber tires detracted from these bikes. Good choice on the pneumatic tires.


----------



## 56 Vette (Jun 23, 2017)

Super cool little pair, nice job putting them together!  If you have the little riders for them, here is the pair you need to look for them in the near future! Joe


----------

